# Fall Salmon Run



## greatlakesanime (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking for reports on shore river and dam fishing. We usually goto the cheboygan dam but wanted to check out a few other places. Any reports would be appreciated..Thank you


----------



## greatlakesanime (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

PM also sent


----------

